# New Years



## Micas (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all! Does anyone know of any new years events in Coimbra? I know of Figueira da Foz, Lisbon and Porto but nothing in Coimbra..

Thanks for your help!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Irish Bar on river normally busy, main event is this one
Sítio Web da Camara Municipal de Coimbra - Fim de ano na Praça da Canção

Happy New Year al


----------

